# Curlformers



## allison0699 (Sep 27, 2010)

If you don't know what they are, suggest you look at a youtube video, as I cannot accurately describe them.

My hair is layered with the longest layers around collarbone length. It's probably a 2A. I am horrible with foam or magnetic rollers and normally end up pulling out a lot of hair or getting funky curls where I didn't section properly or the holder made indentions. Hot rollers make me sweat, so I can't do my makeup while they set. I also have crappy upper arm strength so I tend to get tired before I am done using rollers or a curling iron.

Over the weekend, I washed my hair and patted it with a towel just enough so that it wasn't dripping. Then I applied some setting lotion. Don't know if this did any good or not - it was my first time using such a product. I might try a curl creme next time. I divided my hair into three sections, top, middle, and bottom. Started at the bottom and just used my fingers to create the sections. I did make sure to use one color on one side and the other color on the other side so that the curls would go the right direction. I worked my way upwards. I ended up using 25 of the curlformers. It took me around 20 - 30 minutes. I didn't use a mirror for most of it - just did it by hand while watching tv. Occasionally I used a hand mirror to check things. I only had one that pulled any hair and that was my fault.

I ended up leaving them in about 4 hours. I was going to take them out after 2 (my hair dries fast), but decided to see if I could take a nap in them. Took a while to find the proper pillow and position, but once I did, they were fine to sleep in.

Removing them was simple. Lots of nice ringlets. I ended up fingercombing through the length and using a comb on the front so that I could put on a headband. Flipped my head over and used a bit of hair spray. Curls lasted all evening, but weren't much the next day. I don't use much product and my hair doesn't hold a curl worth a flip, so this was expected.

Overall I was very pleased and believe they were worth the cost. (I got the salon kit when I had a 20% off coupon.) I can't wait until my hair gets a bit longer (or at least some of the layers grow out a bit) as I think it will work even better!

Here are the pictures:


----------



## hollyxann (Sep 28, 2010)

I have these and I absolutely LOVE them! I mean LOVE them. I've tried everything from curling irons, straighteners, hot rollers and NOTHING would hold curl for long. The straightener put up a good fight and is second best to these.

But LOVE these. I have the long and wide ones but I want to buy the long and extra wide ones next.


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 28, 2010)

I've always wanted to try them. Nice results!


----------



## jewele (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm so glad you did this review, I have always been curious about those after seeing them at Sally's. I think I'm going to go buy some now and give them a try. Your hair look great.


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, I bought into them. I have thin, Asian hair. Here's what I got from them:


Frizz
Hairs break (from the rod pulling)
Doesn't last the whole day
I was really sad that it didn't last the whole day since everyone who wore it said that they did. There could be some exceptions to the fact that my place is cold and windy the first day. I forgot to mention that I have a poor setting spray. It's just gel and water. The second time I tried it, it lasted longer ( I was indoors the whole time ) but it practically went straight in a couple of hours.

I'll give it another try. Maybe I'll exchange the long, extra wide with just the extra long and wide ones.


----------



## Lerina (Oct 7, 2010)

This is my favorite way of getting curls without using any heat. If you're having trouble with them lasting all day, then I would suggest sleeping on them. They're definitely going to be uncomfortable to sleep in, unless you place them in a way that makes it easier for you to lay your head down. Also, the extra long and wide ones are better for long-lasting results as opposed to the extra wide ones (I own both of them and the extra wide ones never lasted me, even after sleeping on them). I don't use a setting lotion; just 6 - 8 hours of sleep should be enough to provide you with curls all day.


----------

